# Gotta get ready for gator season!!! 14'flat bottom/johnson25



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

First of i gotta say I love this site!! This is my first boat and i never knew you could do these things to these kinds of boats and there are some just amazing boats on this site. I mean its 4 in the morning and im still looking and getting ideas on here. ok now Im building two boats and they need to be ready before june. I just recently when from no boat and just wishing i had even a canoe to having two boats and one trailer and two johnson out boards. I got a 14' fisher marine flatbottom on a trailer with a 25 hp johnson on the back and a 14' fiberglass MFG V bottom with a 4.5 hp johnson on the back but no trailer, and im only into both boats combined $550.00. i think that pretty good. Well im just getting started so ill go ahead and post what iv got done and i would love to hear what every has to say on my build or any ideas you may have for me.this is my first time at this and ill need all the help i can get. Thanks 

Jason N.
USMC
Semper Fi


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

wow only one of my pics uploaded


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

this is how bad it was when i got, yeah iv seen worse but it is pretty bad


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

getting it clean


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

almost clean just need to flip it and wash it but finially got out all that rotten wood and stirofoam


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

.......


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

heres the fiber glass i have cut out the center sit and got the front deck in and installed two speakers in the front gotta have a radio in the boat.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

....


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for joining! You got 2 projects going on, thats awesome. If you do them as seperate threads i can add them to the list, one under tin and one under glass.

Jim


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

oh ok that'd be great


----------



## benjineer (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome fellow Mississippian! I want to see a pic of a 10' gator in that tin!


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

I Really hope well get some ten footers or more. This will be my first time as i just moved here from texas last year, and i love it here.


----------



## benjineer (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never been, but here's a forum dedicated to MS gator hunting you might like. https://www.bullnettlenews.com/forum/yaf_topics4_Alligator.aspx


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Marine,

Looks like your going to have a lot of fun building those boats.

I just moved t Fl and plan on trying my hand at gator hunting this year as well. 

Good Luck.. And Semper Fi
GySgt Reed


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey benjineer thank for the link im deff gonna check it out. should be helpful.
Hey Gunny, OOORAH, Its gonna be a blast. Its just me and my three year old son, he loves helping his daddy work on stuff. Helping, getting in tha way,lol. no but it is really fun doing it with him though.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

....


----------



## benjineer (Mar 28, 2011)

That's great! My two-year-old loves "helping" me too. It was just he and I on my first coastal trip in my tin last year, and I/we caught a limit of reds in a couple of hours. Man was he excited. If all goes as planned, we're going to try it again this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

Man that sounds really great I can't wait to take him out in our new boat. Where in ms are you located. I'm in summit.


----------



## benjineer (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurel


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 28, 2011)

thats cool not too far away maybe when im done we can all go throw some lines. my boy loves fishing and we've never been salt water fishing.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive got a few questions if anyone could help me out.

First what is probably the biggest motor i could put on this boat?
Second when i tor out the floor there was stirofoam board under it do i need this or no?
I am wanting to put a steering console in where is a good place to order the stering components from?
And last can any one estimate the year and model of my motor as i canot find anything but the serial number?


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 29, 2011)

....


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 29, 2011)

Also is this a very good motor and could steering controls be hooked to it?


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 29, 2011)

......


----------



## benjineer (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say no more than a 25. I assume the capacity plate is gone. I'd measure the width of the bottom and look at some boat manufacturer websites for their max hp on that size. For example, a tracker 1436 is rated for a 15hp. Some lighter weight versions are rated for 10. A Fisher 1432 is rated for a 6hp. Most 1442s and 1448s are rated for up to a 25hp. There is a serial number - year cross reference on the johnson/evinrude website. Give me the number if you need some help finding it. Does the motor run or stand a chance of it?


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 29, 2011)

it is supposed to run. The guy i got it from said it runs but it has sat up for a while and i should replace all the fuel lines and rubber. but im not sure. how much do you think that will cost? also the number is 25902D-E09736. Thanks for your help.


----------



## benjineer (Mar 29, 2011)

You have an 1969 Evinrude. 25902D is the model number. E09736 is the serial number.

I hope it turns out to be a good one. I wouldn't replace anything I didn't have to before trying it out. The Evinrude website has parts diagrams (which you can learn a lot from). You can order from them or any other online supplier. NAPA also carries a lot of aftermarket parts. It probably needs a good carb cleaning. Any cracked or rotten hoses do need to be replaced. Maybe a new spark plug-champion j4j. You may need some fuel pump parts and a water pump impeller or more likely the whole pump kit. Don't ever crank it out of water. You'll have to run it in a bucket or something because this one won't work with the normal water hose motor flusher. The water intake is in the trim tab above the prop. It doesn't have a tell-tale, so I don't know how to know if it's pumping like it should. I can't tell where the water comes out. Maybe someone on this board has one and can tell you. Post a question in the motor section. If you get it running, drain and re-fill the lower unit oil then check it occasionally for water (milky looking).


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Ben you have been great help. I really appreciat it. 
Well i almost got my back deck finished today and it started raining, and ran out of wood. but I'm very happy so far on how its comming out. still so much to be done. Every morning i go out there and Im like oh my god where to start. I have so many ideas. Well here is some pics from today.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 30, 2011)

Well got the back deck done today. still have to seall everything but it is done and started on the front deck, and priced the middle floor. its going to be stained wood for the back deck and main floor and carpent around the speakers and on the front deck. also came up with a name since its going to have really nice hard wood flooring its going to be "REDNECK LUXURY"!


----------



## hsiftac (Mar 30, 2011)

ive never seen anyone do decking like that on a jon boat before but it looks sweet! good work cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah iv never seen it before either i was really happy onve it was down it really looks better that i thought it would.
-


----------



## benjineer (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good. Definitely original. Maybe you should do the floor in ceramic tile. \/


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey now theres an idea idont know if their in any of the pics but i do have about 500 tiles stacked behined the boat. LOL. but man that would be heavy.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Mar 31, 2011)

nice on the wood!! Been thinking of something similar. Will be following for sure!


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 1, 2011)

finially whent and got some gas and oil and tried to get the motors running today. got the 25 to crank and halfway run for a min. and found that theres no fire in one ofe the plug wires. could this just be the coil? also the 4.5 cranked but isnt pumping gas. got it to run for a few mins but dies due to no fuel. also if anyone knows how or enjoys working on these they are for sale i would like to sell both to get me a nice running 40hp. If anyone is around Mississippi and looking for one here they are. I would be nice if i could find someone who had a 40hp that just wanted a smaller motor and we could do some "horse trading" but Im not that lucky. lol oh well i priced the coil for the 25 and its ony $30 bucks. not to bad but for someone whos trying to do this build as cheap as posible $30 buck is alot. hell im only in this build so far $450 and im trying to use wood i have laying around. not bad but i really didnt have the $450 to start with but hell I WANTED A BOAT. And thats what i told the old lady. didnt go over very well but i got my boat. lol


----------



## benjineer (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the 40 will be too much motor and way too heavy for a 14' jon. Think I'd try to get that 25 going. Then I could get more $ for it if I didn't like it. You may find it's plenty for that boat.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. im going to start looking for that part. that should be the prob if that one wire has no fire right? iv never worked on these motors but it is basicly a lawnmower engin right, same basics? and also iv been looking around the site alot and have been seeing alot of these outboard jets what is the difference, benifet,downfall of these compared to a prop. are they better or not?


----------



## minicuda (Apr 1, 2011)

The wood on the back deck is looking sweet! I'll be watching this one. Great job so far. Thanks for your service to our fine country! God Bless the Marines!

Couple questions for ya on your boat. It looks to be built very well to me. Ribs are reinforced with nice gussets, looks to have a fairly tall transome. 

How wide is the bottom of your boat? 
How tall is your transome? 
Is the boat fully welded or does it have rivets any where? 

The reason I ask is if the transome is fairly tall, the boat's fully welded and fairly wide I'd say 48" or so with remote steering a 40 may not be to crazy. But a 40 tiller I would not do for sure.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 1, 2011)

thats what i was thinking about its 48-49 wide at the bottom and the transome is 15 tall it does have a lot of welding holding it but the ribs are riveted in but they are welded together at the seems ill post detailed pics tomorrow. Thanks for watching. iv also been wondering because my boats transome is the lower but could ealsy be rebuilt and raised to 20", is there a diference in performance in a short shaft and a long shaft. and if so witch is beter.


----------



## benjineer (Apr 1, 2011)

I think one thing minicuda is getting at is that it's harder to find a short shaft 40hp. My 16' V-hull has a 48" wide bottom, and I think the 25 is going to be just fine for me. That said, your 25 is older, and is probably the equivalent of a modern 22.5 if they made one. That is because they changed the way they measured horsepower I think around 1990. I say fix it, try it, see what you think. 

That model had a condenser and points. I think you have to pull the flywheel (may need impact wrench) to get to them , but points wear out/burn up or can get some corrosion, etc on them that keep them from working. A breaker assembly (part #0580148) or set of points is only $10. It requires 2 sets, so it could be either the points or the coil for that cylinder. I think if I took the flywheel off I'd replace both sets and the condenser (part #0580422) $5.35. You can do that for less than the cost of a coil. If you want to check the coils, switch them and see if the problem moves. If the coil that wouldn't fire does fire when wired to the other set of points, then the coil is not the problem. Again, I'm no outboard expert, but I used to follow my dad the mechanic around to work on tractors, cars, etc. Newer engines don't use breaker points, but I do remember them being one of the first things to check when the fire stopped.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks really good info i would have been ordering parts and replacing them till i prob had a whole new motor lol.
well havent worked on the boat in like three days. been working alot but today spent another hundred dollars on stuff got all the wood ill need to finish and wire brushes for the grinder and some spray in bed liner for the inside of the boat and the stain and water seal. hopfully ill get alot done tomorrow.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant believe I am going to actually say this.......40hp is too much for that boat! Mine is a 1542 with a 15" transom and has a max HP of 25. Being that I am who I am, I started my build with plans of nothing less than a 40/30 jet or 30-35 prop. I was very discouraged when my motor guy told me that a properly set up 25hp would be better than a bigger heavier motor on my boat. I trusted him because he wouldn not sell me a 35hp johnson for $1800.00 and did sell me a 25hp Merc for $750.00

So I ended up with a 1999 25hp merc 2 stroke longsaft on a jackplate and got it set up right. It is alot faster than I ever thought a boat that size should go. It is more than enough. Any bigger of a motor and it would probably be too heavy for the boat. The 2 stroke is lightweight. Even a newer 4 stroke Merc 25hp would probably not be anywhere near as fast as the old 2 stroke because of the added weight. I would need to add pods to mine to be able to support a motor any bigger than what I got, and the added drag fo the pods would negate the extra ponies.

Im not sure about the brand of boat you have but I know that most manufacturers are pretty similar in thier sizes and HP ratings. Mine is an Alumacraft and and starting with the 1436,1442,1448,1542,1546 all have max ratings at 25hp. If your boat was welded and had a 20" transom I would say go for it. But if you only have a 15 transom I personally wouldn't go with more than a 25hp. Not because of the power, but becuase of the weight on the back of the boat. 25hp will be plenty fast.

If you get a 2 stroke 25 merc you can upgrade it to a 30 simply by changing the carb! Same weight more power. Then start messing with the prop to get the desired performance.

The philosophy that works with cars of putting the biggest possible motor in the smallest possible car does not apply to boats. At least not Jon boats.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks reed i will def keep that in mind and tonight i just got done painting the motor cover to match the boat so looks like ill be going with the 69' evinrude 25 i have and i really love the lines this motor has. it makes it look really good and fast. not sure if it really will be fast but it looks it. it looks great for a rattle can job . im proud of it and ill post pics later tonight also got the stain on and its drying so pics of that too. its slowed down a bit but its coming together.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 3, 2011)

well got a bit done today not as much as id liked but oh well heres the pics.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Your boat closely resembles mine. Mine is a 1977 Fisher Marine.


The person i bought it from had a 40hp tiller on it. I think 40hp is way to big (I guess it could handle it...but it would be scary fast. I run 21mph with a 15hp)

I would think a 25-30hp would be good.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 5, 2011)

boy, she gonna be real purty. Btw, my wife has family in McComb. Nice country down there.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Apr 5, 2011)

How are you planing on securing the wood to the ribs? You going to put any foam under the flooring?


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I'm putting down on floor and sides and I was thinking self taping stainless steel screws in the front middle and back so not to many and liquid nails on the rest or is there something better than that to use


----------



## hyzerbomber (Apr 6, 2011)

Just curious. Have a similar plan with a very similar boat. Have not been able to start into it yet. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14235 
Self tap screws will keep it easy for sure. Looking pretty sweet, really like the wood going up the sides!!


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok i been tryin to clean up the boat for painting and iv tried a few things iv tried sand paper, sand paper blocks, a grinding wheel, and a wire brush on the grinder, and one on my drill. and now iv had another thought, i thought about buying a sand blaster. they have one at home depot for 69 bucks and this sounds to be the easiest and fastest way to get it ready. but im not sure about sand blasting on alum. any input on this, anyone. is this a good,bad idea? what type of sand do i use? ect.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 12, 2011)

You don't want to sand blast aluminum. It will warp and you'll never get all the sand out. You can check on soda blasting. it removes paint and is not as hard on aluminum as sand.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 12, 2011)

so basicly the wheel and sand paper are the way to go.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd say a good 4 inch angle grinder and some wire cup wheels.A high quality grinder won't burn up. Good luck it's lots of work. You may want to try aircraft paint stripper. You can always hit it with oven cleaner. It eats paint. I saw what a jealous girlfriend did to the hood of a guy's Lexius once with a can of oven cleaner. Not very pretty....


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! That sucks ,but great info. Thanks


----------



## fender66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Both great projects. Welcome to TinBoats Jason, and thanks for your service. :USA1:


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 13, 2011)

If theres anyone around the mississippi area i am selling my fiberglass boat with the 4.5 hp johnson. i need to sell it so i can finish my tin boat project. im asking 400 or best offer. its a good litle boat loats grea and no leaks. and its very stable even standing on the front deck the motor runs but the other day i broke the pull cord it was old and prob the orig. i dont have a trailer for it but its light enough for two people to load in the bed of a truck and motor fits in back seat floor board easy.


----------



## Deckerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Man, it looks like you've got a clean slate with the first one. You can do anything with it! Keep us posted with new pics.
Deckerd


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 17, 2011)

Well started doin some work yesterday and it was off to a bad start. this dosent lok good at all. anyone have any idea how to get this d*** thing off. man i was mad. wanted to take the sledge hammer to it but i took a deep breath and steped away.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 17, 2011)

once i got over that issue, which was supposed to be just changing the points, i started onto something else. The long gruling prosses of grinding this thing down. and man i tell you no matter what it is you use to do this it will deffinitly wear your a** out. I keep getting tired off one spot so i was jumping around alot. couldnt decide where to start. lol. but i did find a few damaged areas not bad but i was wundering what is the best way to repair these. here are the pics.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 17, 2011)

If that is a crack in the first pic...the best way to fix that is to have it welded. Everything else will eventually leak. IMHO.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 17, 2011)

The one in the first pic is just a scratch and the other is a few really dents from something but i dont think any of it is all the way through there was some crappy bondo on it and is why i didnt notice it before.


----------



## benjineer (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr.Green said:


> Well started doin some work yesterday and it was off to a bad start. this dosent lok good at all. anyone have any idea how to get this d*** thing off. man i was mad. wanted to take the sledge hammer to it but i took a deep breath and steped away.



Ouch! The threads are...were for a flywheel puller. I know..."Now you tell me." I think you can rent/borrow one from Auto Zone. It's a cast piece with holes, and you bolt it on to the three threads. Then there's a big screw in the center that pushes against the end of the shaft to pull the whole thing off the shaft. Start by soaking it with some WD-40 or PB Blaster. If it's really tight you go slow. Put pressure on it with the big screw then tap at the screw and the flywheel with a hammer until it gives, pops, etc. Tighten big screw again, tap, repeat.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah i think now im gonna have to do some extinsive work to get it off now cause iv screwed it up worse now but today i realized i have that tool in my box. WOW was i mad but things are ok now. i was worried cause i looked on the evinrude site and the fly wheel is a part that is NOT AVALIBLE. but found one on ebey for $30 bucks used. now just gotta get "the rest" of the old one off. also started to get the smaller motor running a lil better to use it till the other is running and something came apart under that fly wheel. Man im having bad luck with these motors.but this time i will definitaly pull it the right way. sorry no pics of progress lately but my project has come to a halt due to lack of funds. hopefully something will come in soon. I am so ready to be fishing in my boat and not the bridge down the road. thank all of you for all your great ideas. Iv really gotten alot of great help from all of you.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 21, 2011)

Well today I ordered the flywheel a stingray hydrafoil a carb rebuild kit and a remote throttle control oh and the owners manual for my motor now gotta order the ignition parts and hopefully the thing will be running only bad part is everything is being shipped standard USPS and will prob take for ever to get here oh well it will give me some time to get back to getting the boat ready to paint. I have a question about the paint. I have painted a lot of cars and I was thinking about doing a paint job as you would on a car you know prime sand base coat sand then a few clear coats maybe even throw in some flake to make it look like a true bass boat. Is this a good or bad idea how does this type of paint job hold up in the water and on and of the trailer?


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Check out this great find i just got about thirty mins ago. I do computer repair a bit so I was working on this ladies computer and she took me to the garage to get a kitten for my girlfriend and lieing in the corner was this vintage outboard. so i asked about it and she said "What that old thing, i dont want it you can have it if you want it". and i put my poker face on, so she wouldnt see what kind of mistake she was making, and simply said "Sure ill take it since you dont want it. I can probably do something with it.". It isnt locked up, it has great compression so i am more than happy. Hey maybe my luck has finally changed!! Oh yeah its a 1957 5hp Montgomery Ward Sea King and I GOT IT FOR FREE!!! Cant beat that deal. Oh yeah, does anyone have any idea how muck this motor would be worth running as once it is running i plan to sell it.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok i really need some help!! I just pulled the four bolts holding up the lower unit on my 57 gale 5hp to check everything out and well it comes down bout an inch and wont drop anymore also a spring and a black round thing fell out how do i get it out the rest of the way and where do these parts go. maybe i could just throw them up in there and close it back up. lol not really. but hell if it wont end up running ill probably build a stand for it and put it in a corner in my house somewhere. i just love looking at these old motors like this. they used to really put thought into the visual of these old motors and now it all about arrow dynamics which looks great too. Well yeah can anyone please help me with this, i would really love to have this on the back of my smaller boat.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Apr 23, 2011)

most likely a shift linkage holding it up...


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2011)

It won't drop any more because you probably did not undo the shift linkage. I know on the new motors there is a little window that you unscrew somewhere on the shaft to get to the linkage but not sure about that old of a motor.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i looked for that window but not one on this motor.


----------



## Mr.Green (May 5, 2011)

Havent posed in a while but i have done some work on the motor i replaced the points and condencers cleaned the fuel pump and checked all lines and did a little to the carb. but its still not running right. can anyone please watch this video and tell me what it could be.

https://youtu.be/75R-w0vHgN8

Thanks


----------



## Mojo^ (May 5, 2011)

Clogged fuel filter? Bad/Dirty gas? Sticking float?


----------



## Mr.Green (May 6, 2011)

well there isnt a fuel filter on this motor unless you mean the little screen in the tank and i just replaced the float and the little pin under the float and the old one didnt have the clip on it but the new one came with one so it put it on not sure if that could cause this or not but also ill get new clean fresh gas tomorrow and try agian.

thanks


----------

